# Freeride-Schuhe für Flatpedals (außer FiveTen) gesucht!



## konamann (20. September 2008)

meine alten Skate-Latschen sind nun endgültig Schrott (vielen dank an den Schuster, der noch ein paar Mark dran verdient hat, die Dinger wieder zu reanimieren) und wie oben geschrieben gehts um ein paar Latschen mit 
- etwas steiferer Sohle als die üblichen Vans und 
- ein bisschen mehr Profil, dass man auch mal ne halbe Stunde gut den Berg hoch gehen kann. 
- sollten auch alltagstauglich sein.

Einsatzprofil reicht von den zwei Stunden Singletrailaction am Feierabend über Springen, Bikepark/DH-Rennen bis hin zu Mehrtagestouren in den Alpen. 
Hab auf meinen Touren gerade in den Alpen öfter mal längere Tragepassagen, aber meine (bedingt steigeisenfesten) Bergschuhe sind doch ein bisschen zu wenig einfühlsam auf den Pedalen. Geht zwar zu fahren aber ein bisschen weicher wäre nicht schlecht. kommen nur auf längeren Touren wie 2 Wochen Lappland diesen Sommer zum Einsatz.
Wasserdicht müssen sie übrigens nicht sein.


und warum keine FiveTens? finde ich ein bisschen arg klobig...schlicht und einfach ne Geschmackssache.
oder sind die in real nicht ganz so knubbelig?


----------



## petzl (20. September 2008)

konamann schrieb:


> meine alten Skate-Latschen sind nun endgültig Schrott (vielen dank an den Schuster, der noch ein paar Mark dran verdient hat, die Dinger wieder zu reanimieren) und wie oben geschrieben gehts um ein paar Latschen mit
> - etwas steiferer Sohle als die üblichen Vans und
> - ein bisschen mehr Profil, dass man auch mal ne halbe Stunde gut den Berg hoch gehen kann.
> - sollten auch alltagstauglich sein.
> ...



die fivetens sind schon recht klobig. ich möchte aber darauf nicht mehr verzichten. du hast einen super seitenhalt in dem schuh und der gummi klebt regelrecht am pedal. als meine neu waren, habe ich einbeinig ne komplette kurbelumdrehung mit plattformpedalen geschafft. es gibt für mich keinen annähernd gleichwertigen schuh. schau dir mal die high impact 2 variante an. das wäre doch der ideale schuh für dich. als stiefel wirkt der schuh dann auch nicht mehr ganz so klobig.

für die eisdiele wäre halt der BA51C von fiveten nicht schlecht. der sieht schön schlank aus, hat aber den selben gummi wie der impact. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (20. September 2008)

bin mit meinen shimpanso sehr zufrieden


----------



## konamann (20. September 2008)

die japaner hab ich mir schonmal angeschaut. wirkten für mich eher wie der versuch, auch ein teil am skate-schuh-markt zu plazieren... mangels aussagekräftiger tests habe ich die meinung bis jetzt behalten 

ich glaub ich werd mir einfach mal ein paar von den fivetens bestellen müssen und sehen wie die real aussehen.

sonst irgendwelche vorschläge? irgendwelche "trailrunning" schuhe oder sowas, die sich nicht gleich auflösen?


----------



## andi55 (20. September 2008)

petzl schrieb:


> ... einbeinig ne komplette kurbelumdrehung mit plattformpedalen geschafft.



Freilauf kaputt?


----------



## xalex (20. September 2008)

kumpel hat den shimano und ist sehr zufrieden

bin mit meinen 5 10 an sich glücklich, die bedeutend flachere sohle hat sich aber beim shimano angenehmer angefühlt. da wir nicht wirklich die gleiche schuhgröße haben, konnt ichs nicht wirklich testen


----------



## karmakiller (21. September 2008)

wo kann man den BA51C denn bestellen? 
der gefällt mir


----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. September 2008)

da!


www.gidf.de


----------



## ewoq (21. September 2008)

konamann schrieb:


> die japaner hab ich mir schonmal angeschaut. wirkten für mich eher wie der versuch, auch ein teil am skate-schuh-markt zu plazieren... mangels aussagekräftiger tests habe ich die meinung bis jetzt behalten



die meinung kann ich absolut nicht teilen, fahre den schuh jetzt seit über einem jahr.


----------



## dantist (21. September 2008)

Habe seit kurzem den Five Ten, bin davor Emerica Skateschuhe gefahren. Der Five Ten haftet super auf dem Pedal, aber was ich enorm mühsam finde, ist dass es, wenn der Fuss mal auf dem Pedal ist, fast unmöglich ist, ihn anders zu platzieren. Wenn der Fuss nur ein paar Grad anders steht, als er sein sollte, ist eine Korrektur während der Fahrt nicht ganz einfach, da er einfach am Pedal festklebt. Mann muss den Fuss schon vom Pedal nehmen, um die Fussstellung zu korrigieren. Aber wie gesagt, ich habe die Schuhe neu, evtl. muss ich mich daran noch gewöhnen. Und klobig finde ich ihn auch...

@ewoq: welcher Shimano-Schuh meinst du?


----------



## ewoq (21. September 2008)

mp90


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dantist (21. September 2008)

ewoq schrieb:


> mp90



Danke

@konamann: vielleicht wäre der Adidas Berm etwas für dich. Sieht auf jeden Fall interessant aus, finde ich.


----------



## konamann (22. September 2008)

von der Optik her ein ziemlich geiles Teil!
nur das schöne Belüftungsloch in der Sohle ist bei einem Bike-Schuh definitiv fehl am Platz!!! wenn das nicht wäre, hätte ich meine Suche wohl beendet.

nachdem ich aber doch ein bisschen weiter von den Skate-Schuhen abgerückt bin, hab ich mal noch ein bisschen bei den Klettermarken rumgesucht und werd mir jetzt mal den Boreal Kendo bzw Flyers und die Scarpa Zen und Dharma anschauen.


----------



## supasini (22. September 2008)

mp90 ist gut.
griffige Sohle, man kann auch gut damit mal laufen/Tragepassage, steife Sohle. Auch auf Touren mit mehr als 5h Dauer keine Probleme gehabt bisher.
was mir nicht gefällt: im sommer zu warm und im winter zu kalt (dickes material mit ganz vielen kleine löchern) - das ist bei meinen anderen Schuhen besser, weil klarer (Race-Schuhe mit guter Durchlüftung, MT90 Wanderschuhe und richtige Wanderschuhe komplett ohne Belüftung, aber hochwertigem Material.


----------



## Levty (22. September 2008)

Wanderschuhe von Lowa


----------



## Freistiler (22. September 2008)

Jau, oder Meindl!


----------



## karmakiller (22. September 2008)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> da!
> 
> 
> www.gidf.de



danke 
hab leider keinen deutschen online-Händler gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamann (22. September 2008)

Meindl sind meine Bergstiefel, aber im bereich von normaleren Schuhen finde ich da nix was mich anspricht...
Lowa hab ich grad mal geschaut, immerhin ein Modell.

werd mal noch den Shimano genauer unter die Lupe nehmen, auch wenn mir da so der Berg-Charakter fehlt...


----------



## Moonboot42 (23. September 2008)

Warte einfach auf den fiveten BA51C der ist nicht ganz so klobig.

Lowa hab ich probiert, die Sohle ist nicht so steif wie bei den Impact Low und das Profil verhindert einen schlüssigen kontakt mit den Pins. Da ist eine Flache Sohle im Vorteil.


----------



## konamann (23. September 2008)

nee der BA51C is wieder ziemlich wenig Schuh...
geht vielleicht noch zum Springen, aber im Bikepark und spätestens in den Alpen will ich schon ein bisschen mehr um den Fuß.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. September 2008)

dantist schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> @konamann: vielleicht wäre der Adidas Berm etwas für dich. Sieht auf jeden Fall interessant aus, finde ich.



Ich hatte den bei Stadler in der Hand, kost dort nur 50 Eus, aber ich fand die Sohle recht hart (vom Gummi) - in meiner Grösse war er nicht da sonst hätt ich ihn mal ausprobiert - hat den jemand?


----------



## LaiNico (1. Oktober 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich hatte den bei Stadler in der Hand, kost dort nur 50 Eus, aber ich fand die Sohle recht hart (vom Gummi) - in meiner Grösse war er nicht da sonst hätt ich ihn mal ausprobiert - hat den jemand?



Wer oder was ist Stadler?
Gibts den oder das auch in meiner Nähe?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. Oktober 2008)

www.gidf.de/stadler

erster link


----------



## Jocki (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin mit den Knöchelhohen Trailrunning Schuhen von Salomon ganz zufrieden. Schön schlank am Fuß, sehen gut aus (Bin schon zu alt für Skater-Style), sind angenehm leicht, am Tiogapedal halten sie auch ausreichend, und man ist gut damit zu Fuß.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. Oktober 2008)

auch wenns blöd klingt - gelegentlich hab ich sogar springer zum biken an.
im tiefsten matsch sehr angenehm weil super grip und man kann ne umkippen.

für wirklich ambitionierte fahrweise natürlich weniger geeignet wg. leichtem absatz. mit dem vorderen teil vom fuß dafür 110%iger halt. 

normal odessa skate schuhe.


----------



## Unikum777 (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich liebe dieses Forum... Ich dachte schon, ich krieg den Adidas Berm nirgendwo mehr her, und dann steht hier was vom Stadler... Gerade bestellt

Ach so, ich empfehle übrigens den Shimano MP 56, gibbet bei Chainreactioncycles für knapp über 50,-. Ich fahre den schon seit längerem, auch Touren mit ordentlich Höhenmetern. Grip ist super.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte den jetzt mal in meiner Grösse an, aber hat leider am Zeh gedrückt - also nix.
Schaut gut verarbeitet aus (Adidas halt, die Vietnamesen...), aber die Sohle kann ich mir nur schwer fürs Freeriden vorstellen. SEHR hart. Aber wird ja vielleicht weicher mit der Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unikum777 (1. Oktober 2008)

Habe den ne Nummer größer bestellt, bei Shimano ist das übrigens auch in der Regel nicht verkehrt...


----------



## kroiterfee (2. Oktober 2008)

check mal den nike air whistler... perverse sohle. ist fast we fahren mit klickies. kosten bei cnc in hamburg 49 euro.


----------



## derfreaker (24. Oktober 2008)

bin auch grad auf der suche nach ein paar neuen schlappen. habe auch was gefunden. guggt ihr hier.http://www.skatedeluxe.de/index.php/cat/c32_Schuhe.html


----------



## Pingu235 (14. April 2009)

Moin - wo es hier teilweise um die *BA51Cs* von *Fiveten* ging... weiß zufällig wer, obs die nur per Versand/online gibt oder auch irgendwo (am Besten in Hamburg  ) zu kaufen?


----------



## longsome (8. September 2010)

SO!
vorbildlich thread rausgekramt.

hab auf der eurobike den five ten spitfire in wildblue entdeckt, wo kann man in deutschland außer auf bikemailorder five ten kaufen/bestellen?

peace


----------



## TiiM (9. September 2010)

hey ..sind die nikes hier für flatpedals geeignet (http://www.deichmann.com/DE/de/shop...rby=&dir=&q=&st=&filter_category=&filter_cat=) ??
ich mein so vom profil her..


----------



## benchmark (9. September 2010)

TiiM schrieb:


> hey ..sind die nikes hier für flatpedals geeignet (http://www.deichmann.com/DE/de/shop...rby=&dir=&q=&st=&filter_category=&filter_cat=) ??
> ich mein so vom profil her..



Bin ne zeitlang mit den AF1 gefahren, taugt nicht wirklich. Wenn schon Straßenschuh, dann Vans.


----------



## TiiM (9. September 2010)

kannst du welche empfehlen.??


----------



## kommando99 (9. September 2010)

Würde nach Modellen mit der "Waffle"-Sohle suchen - keine Ahnung ob alle Vans die haben, ist auf jeden Fall deren Patent. In der Skateszene genießt diese Sohlenkonstruktion einen hohen Ruf. Die haben noch nie Stealth-Rubber ausprobiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucca77 (23. Mai 2011)

benutzt hier irgendwer die spitfire freeride shoes von five ten zum downhilln 
bin naemlich am ueberlegen ob ich mir eben die spitfire oder den 2 low impact holen soll


----------



## onra1979 (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß zufällig jemand von euch, warum die fiveten (Freerider) für dieses Jahr fast schon komplett ausverkauft sind? Es ist nicht einmal mehr möglich, einige Modelle nachzuordern!

Vielleicht kann mir einer von euch noch eine gute Bezugsadresse nennen (Ausland wäre auch kein Problem).

Grüße onra1979


----------



## derfreaker (30. Mai 2011)

onra1979 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> weiß zufällig jemand von euch, warum die fiveten (Freerider) für dieses Jahr fast schon komplett ausverkauft sind? Es ist nicht einmal mehr möglich, einige Modelle nachzuordern!
> 
> ...


wieviel brauchst du?  => guggst du hier.http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/SearchResults.aspx?Search=fiveten


----------

